# No request notification if on a call



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

I have noticed that I hear no notification sound if I am talking on a cell call when the Uber ride request comes in. The ride request itself also does not popup.

If I start or take a call without then making the Uber driver app, the active window, then I will miss any incoming Uber requests. All works fine if not in the phone talking...

Phone is Samsung S9 plus and I have all notifications settings on.

Any ideas?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Bring the app back up to the front after dialing the call, and use the speaker phone so you can still monitor the screen.


----------



## CaptainToo (Dec 5, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Bring the app back up to the front after dialing the call, and use the speaker phone so you can still monitor the screen.


Right...but I should not need to do this...the Uber driver app used to popup even during a phone call...


----------



## BCS DRIVER (Oct 25, 2018)

CaptainToo said:


> Right...but I should not need to do this...the Uber driver app used to popup even during a phone call...


If running Android check Settings>Apps & Notifications>Uber Driver>Scroll down to Advanced>Display over other apps. Should be set to Allowed


----------



## NGOwner (Nov 15, 2016)

Similar thing with me. Phone connected to car's bluetooth receiver.

I get the popup. But I don't get sound either. It seems like the bluetooth connection for the phonecall overrides the Uber sound.

[NG]Owner


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

I get the pop up, but no sound.....which is fine because I use a cell holder and hands free for calls.......even when stopped. Using an S9 + FWIW.


----------

